# FujiF660EXR - Need most sharp images - what to do??



## HaniHijaz (Nov 8, 2016)

Hi to all forum mates,

I have the above named digital camera. What to do in the settings so I could get the most sharp images both point and shoot.Where to go and to do in the settings??Is this related with ISO settings??
My recording resolution is set to 1080p FHD.

Love to all forum mates!

Hani


----------



## robbins.photo (Nov 8, 2016)

Hani,

Image sharpness relies on a variety of things.  There isn't one list of settings that are going to give you the sharpest images under all conditions.

In general, where possible you want faster shutter speeds.  This helps eliminate camera shake and motion blur caused by motion of the subject.  However as you increase shutter speed you'll also need to increase your ISO to achieve a proper exposure.  

Once the ISO increases beyond a certain point (depending on your camera and the size of your sensor) you'll start to see visible noise in the final picture.  You can use software to reduce this noise, however that will also impact the sharpness of the photo.  So it's really a balancing act between the two settings.  

The same can be said of aperture.  As you increase aperture (reduce the amount of light coming into the lens) you gain DOF - depth of field.  Which means more elements in the photo will appear sharp.  However it also means you'll be reducing the amount of light coming into the sensor, so again you will need to either lower your shutter speed or increase your ISO to get proper exposure.  Lower your shutter speed too much, you'll introduce camera shake and possibly motion blur.  Increase your ISO too much, noise.

In general getting good sharp photos requires you to balance these settings properly depending on the amount of light available.  I'd recommend you do some reading about the exposure triangle and practice balancing these settings to achieve the best possible results.

Their are other factors involved of course, once you master the exposure triangle it would be a good idea to do some reading about your camera's autofocus system.  Find out how and why your camera decides what to focus on, and if possible how to control or at least influence that choice to get the kind of results you want.


----------



## KmH (Nov 8, 2016)

Yep.
It's all a careful balancing act that involves several different settings, some related to exposure, and some related to the auto focus system your camera has and the nature of the scene you are wanting to make a photograph of.
You will want to be familiar with how to control exposure, depth-of-field, metering, sharpness, and image noise:
Learn Photography Concepts


----------



## Advanced Photo (Nov 8, 2016)

Use the large file size and 16:9 aspect ratio for 1920 x 1080 and you can print up to only 13.5 x 10 inches so the resolution isn't that good on that camera. You can get decent results using common sense as described above but don't expect award winning high resolution images for large prints from that camera.
Refer to the last 3 pages of the manual for information about what is available in the various shooting modes to help you know what to expect.


----------



## zombiesniper (Nov 8, 2016)

Advanced Photo said:


> Use the large file size and 16:9 aspect ratio for 1920 x 1080 and you can print up to only 13.5 x 10 inches so the resolution isn't that good on that camera


He's mostly interested in video.


----------



## Advanced Photo (Nov 8, 2016)

Yeah, but the camera isn't going to use a different CMOS for video so the resolution is the weak link.


----------



## jcdeboever (Nov 8, 2016)

I have found using a monopod helps me a great deal. Most camera's will tell you if exposure is correct. It's my shaky hands that get me into trouble. I have a monopod with a vanguard swivel head. The swivel head will tilt down, and go 90 degrees for portrait shots. I have come to like it a great deal when doing macro shots. It has helped train my breathing too which has helped my hand held shooting.


----------



## zombiesniper (Nov 8, 2016)

Advanced Photo said:


> Yeah, but the camera isn't going to use a different CMOS for video so the resolution is the weak link.


I realize that but mentioning print makes no sense to video.


----------



## Advanced Photo (Nov 8, 2016)

zombiesniper said:


> Advanced Photo said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, but the camera isn't going to use a different CMOS for video so the resolution is the weak link.
> ...


It makes sense because it has to do with the resolution of the sensor and prints will show what it is capable of. The information is from the user manual that comes with the camera so they must have thought there was some correlation there.


----------



## Advanced Photo (Nov 8, 2016)

jcdeboever said:


> I have found using a monopod helps me a great deal. Most camera's will tell you if exposure is correct. It's my shaky hands that get me into trouble. I have a monopod with a vanguard swivel head. The swivel head will tilt down, and go 90 degrees for portrait shots. I have come to like it a great deal when doing macro shots. It has helped train my breathing too which has helped my hand held shooting.


This and learning how to hold and brace a camera so it doesn't move is important, using a door frame and shooting between breaths for stills is a good practice for hand held. For good video, you really need a good tripod with fluid head and later as you get more creative, a dolly the tripod can sit on will come in handy. Of course before you reach that level you will be buying a new camera.


----------



## jcdeboever (Nov 8, 2016)

Advanced Photo said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> > I have found using a monopod helps me a great deal. Most camera's will tell you if exposure is correct. It's my shaky hands that get me into trouble. I have a monopod with a vanguard swivel head. The swivel head will tilt down, and go 90 degrees for portrait shots. I have come to like it a great deal when doing macro shots. It has helped train my breathing too which has helped my hand held shooting.
> ...


I thought he was talking still pictures.


----------



## Advanced Photo (Nov 8, 2016)

jcdeboever said:


> Advanced Photo said:
> 
> 
> > jcdeboever said:
> ...


He didn't specify, and the language barrier didn't make it completely clear either way.


----------



## HaniHijaz (Nov 8, 2016)

robbins.photo said:


> Hani,
> 
> Image sharpness relies on a variety of things.  There isn't one list of settings that are going to give you the sharpest images under all conditions.
> 
> ...



Thanks a lot it helped!


----------



## HaniHijaz (Nov 8, 2016)

Advanced Photo said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> > Advanced Photo said:
> ...



Thanks and I must do that!


----------



## HaniHijaz (Nov 8, 2016)

jcdeboever said:


> I have found using a monopod helps me a great deal. Most camera's will tell you if exposure is correct. It's my shaky hands that get me into trouble. I have a monopod with a vanguard swivel head. The swivel head will tilt down, and go 90 degrees for portrait shots. I have come to like it a great deal when doing macro shots. It has helped train my breathing too which has helped my hand held shooting.[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> robbins.photo said:
> ...


----------



## HaniHijaz (Nov 8, 2016)

Advanced Photo said:


> Use the large file size and 16:9 aspect ratio for 1920 x 1080 and you can print up to only 13.5 x 10 inches so the resolution isn't that good on that camera. You can get decent results using common sense as described above but don't expect award winning high resolution images for large prints from that camera.
> Refer to the last 3 pages of the manual for information about what is available in the various shooting modes to help you know what to expect.



Its ok but I am most worried about the shoot and not the the images print!


----------



## Advanced Photo (Nov 9, 2016)

HaniHijaz said:


> Advanced Photo said:
> 
> 
> > Use the large file size and 16:9 aspect ratio for 1920 x 1080 and you can print up to only 13.5 x 10 inches so the resolution isn't that good on that camera. You can get decent results using common sense as described above but don't expect award winning high resolution images for large prints from that camera.
> ...


Of course, but if the images are only high enough resolution to make a small print without pixelation, they are too low to give you a great high resolution image unprinted too. See?


----------



## robbins.photo (Nov 9, 2016)

HaniHijaz said:


> Thanks a lot it helped!



No problem my friend, always happy to help.  Now get out there and shoot!


----------

